# Starting two new ones, pepper and pecan



## pwrose (Oct 7, 2010)

I decided to head out to the store at lunch today and do some browsing. Picked up 8 cans of welches white grape juice, a 1 lb bag of pecans, some raisens, light brown sugar, bananas, oranges, and lemons.

SO here is what they are headed for
1 gallon jalapeno
1 gallon pecan

After I mix it all I will post back the recipes that I used. Most likely will use Julies for the peppers, and the almond one in the recipe forum for the other, but we will see.

I do have a question, 
If I use red peppers instead of green ones will the red color come through in the final wine or will it still be a white wine?


----------



## pwrose (Oct 8, 2010)

I was trying to decide on where to go with these two last night. I am going to start the pepper wine first. After reading a couple of the pepper wine threads the norm seems to be around 10 peppers per gallon, with the peppers being chopped up vise just split in half or quarters. If I want it hotter I should leave the seeds in if not the remove them.

So here is a couple of quick questions

1. will using red peppers give any red color to the finished wine
2. by using an extra can of white grape juice would that add body or just more flavor
3. should the extra can be used as a backsweetener instead of during the primary



For the pecan wine

Which is better if I am after a smoother sweet full bodied wine, using raisens or bananas for building body.


----------



## Racer (Oct 8, 2010)

I used fully ripened red Arbol peppers in my wine. If it added any color to the wine I can't really see it. It looks like a regular apple wine to me.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 8, 2010)

I made a habenero wine, and the peppers lent absolutely no color to mine...


----------



## pwrose (Oct 8, 2010)

Started the pepper tonight.

Added 3 cans of Welches grape concentrate to the primary, added 1 gallon of water and 2/3 cups sugar and will check the SG in the morning. Also checked the acid and added 1/2 tsp acid blend to bring the acid up to .65%. Cut up the peppers and put them in the fridge until tomorrow. Will check the SG again in the morning and add the peppers and yeast (EC-1118).


----------



## pwrose (Oct 9, 2010)

Checked the SG this morning and it was still low so I added enough sugar to bring it up to 1.080
Checked the acid and pH again and all was in check with acid being .6% - .7% and the pH was a solid 3.4

Tossed in the peppers and the yeast and let it go.


----------



## pwrose (Oct 13, 2010)

Put this pepper wine in a secondary 1 gallon jug with an airlock and the left over was put in a 1.5 liter wine bottle with an airlock.
The SG was already at .996 and almost all activity had stoped. I am thinking it is probably done but Ill give it a few more days and check it. It did bubble the airlocks a little but I think that was from degassing.

Will update later.


----------

